# bulk buying locusts



## gemma_mkn (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi, Ive been buying my locusts from my local pet shop and think its working out really expensive. For a tub of locusts which seem to contain between 8-12 locusts at £2.99 a tub. I tend to buy 4 tubs a week and think it would work out cheaper for me to buy 100 from an online reptile store. I was just wondering what places you would recommend. Thanks


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*locusts*

This is who I use! Ive tried quite a few in the last few months from off the web and this guy seems to be the most consistant in quality and at a good price,

Ricks Livefood

Good luck.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I use Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.


try the super packs of locust. super value. I bought a super pack of med locust for my leos and tokays about 10 days ago and still have loads left.:no1:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I get all my live food from thelivefoodwarehouse.co.uk they are really good


----------



## spiderwoman (Mar 10, 2010)

I use these prices are not to bad with free delivery Locusts, locust, locusta
£9.60 for 50 XL locust or £14.79 for 100


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i use internetreptiles


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

gemma_mkn said:


> Hi, Ive been buying my locusts from my local pet shop and think its working out really expensive. For a tub of locusts which seem to contain between 8-12 locusts at £2.99 a tub. I tend to buy 4 tubs a week and think it would work out cheaper for me to buy 100 from an online reptile store. I was just wondering what places you would recommend. Thanks


 
Where abouts in essex are you? £2.99 is expensive,i live in southend and there are 2 shops near me that sell tubs,1 shop sells the locust/crickets etc for £2.50 tub or 5 for £10,they also do free delivery ( they are chalkwell pets ) the othe shop is scales and fangs and they sell all tubs for £2 each,the bigger the locust is the less you get,adult locust are 12-15 in a tub.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

I decided to do the whole bulk buying thing last week, as i have 5 hungry whites tree frogs.........

currently im using livefoodsdirect livefoods home - crickets, mealworms, insects, and frozen foods for reptiles they are really good, £8 for 50 large locusts, had them delivered by failed, they where at the post office for 2 days thought they where doomed, but all still healthy!


----------



## kent reptiles (Jul 12, 2010)

*online*

hi we are kent reptiles and as lots and lots of dragons and other reptiles we buy of livefood wholesales
were do you buy yourlivefood of thanks kent reptiles

welcome

we are kent reptiles a very small compeny and looking to get a lot bigger i have been breeding morphs for 4 years and now i am breeding (red italian leather backs) ( itailan tranculents) this is on going as you read this i breed them both. my email is [email protected] my number is 07516810072 i take orders and offers to show you what im breeding please vist type in google bloodbank dragons kent reptiles also takes any unwanted reptiles and in sum case other pets we have took in over 100 reptiles this year we are a trusted compeny we DO NOT SELL ON we give them to people who we can trust to not breed or we do keep them if we dont think people can look after them we have 5 diffent places were we take in reptiles we dont give nothink to you or mabe in sum case we give somethink but we do give a loving home to your reptiles.
thanks 

Terry
owner
kent reptiles

ps if you like what you see add us as a friend ever one welcome thanks


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

looks like you've been hit by the spambot!! lol

who'd have thunk it!


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Best bulk Locusts*

£25 for 200 Size 5 hopppers and delivery

Livefoodbypost


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

tony167 said:


> £25 for 200 Size 5 hopppers and delivery
> 
> Livefoodbypost


Ive had a look on their site, and i cant find them at this price.


----------



## n236kfl (Dec 30, 2008)

I use this site, found them to be cheap.....but the delivery is second to none, has never let me down as yet and never arrives with any dead ones....top notch

*www.internetreptile.co.uk*


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be honest about plugging my own site


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Livefood Direct!!!!*

200 size 5 locusts for £25 including delivery is the best deal I have found or breed your own like I am!


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*http://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk/*

livefoods home - crickets, mealworms, insects, and frozen foods for reptiles

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------

